# Авиация > Современность >  украинские Су-27 проданы в США...

## avijacijamkd

2 борта № 33 и №47 были проданы согласно договору от начала 2008 года. Борта пребывали на АРЗ в Запорожье как машины ожидающие продленияя ресурса с 2006 года. Но ВВС не нашло деньги на ремонт (как и 32 бортов в Миргороде там их тьма) и без любой демилитаризации, за деньги частных владельцев США восстановило машины. Далее они были проданы в частные коллекции для частного применения...

http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/5/6/67...?topiccount=24

----------


## forten07

И? Там много машин летает.Сам факт наличия МиГ-29 у них уже шок- машина состоит на вооружении РФ. А с Су-27 этого следовало ожидать.Обчычное население это конеч ношокирует- машина состоящая на вооружения без более нового приемника, одновремменно в "частной коллекции", но на самом деле продажа 2х машин ничтожная мелочь. Были действия по сравнению с этим просто катастрофические.

 Не удивляйтесь и не поддавайтесь панике.

----------


## Colonel

Информация вызывает двоякое чувство, с одной стороны обидно за нищету, приведшую к таким сделкам, а с другой, почему бы и не продать выгодно. Вот только какой доход получили ВС Украины (и получили ли) да и вообще по-чем ноне "овес"

----------


## Геннадий

> Информация вызывает двоякое чувство, с одной стороны обидно за нищету, приведшую к таким сделкам, а с другой, почему бы и не продать выгодно. Вот только какой доход получили ВС Украины (и получили ли) да и вообще по-чем ноне "овес"


О том, что прапора, да и офицеры, служившие на складах, продавали и воровали с этих складов ВСЕГДА ВО ВСЕ ВРЕМЕНА ВСЕ ПОДРЯД, - это всем известно и ни у кого не вызывает вопросов. А где тогда грань? Русские в Чечне продавали боевикам любое оружие. В Германии перед выводом войск продавали БМП и продали бы даже танки, да никому были не нужны. Голливуд нарисует на своих танках звезду красную - вот тебе и русский танк :)) 

Ну а чем собственно Су-27 30-летней давности разработки хуже? Берут - будут продавать. Стоит, гнеет на травке в углу. Приходит чел. Хочу мол купить. - Да бери. Жалко что-ли?

Кстати, смотрели серию про Сару Палин, где к ней приходят двое "русских" в гости. Красные звезды - на пол-шапки.

----------


## Холостяк

В принципе прально говорит чек... Если гниет техника, никому она не нужна, всем на нее наплевать, на ней некому летать (да и зачем?), ее некому содержать-обслуживать, тем более рембаза на нее дорогая как и содержание - что ж ее не продать пока за нее еще денежку какую-то дают...
Хотя пребор, на счет воровства БМП и продажи, тут несколько (как говорил Миша Горбачев: "Драматизировать не надо!"). Простые офицеры и прапора ГСВГ в таких масштабах не воровали. Нач. складов тоже не воруют - они легально и законно списывают имущество и по акту уничтожают... Если продают то все по разрешению и указанию с верха, а это уже не воровство - а "продажа излишков Б\У военного имущества". Это вполне законно и воровством называть НЕЗЯ. То, что продавали за копейки которые шли тем кто это "разрешение-команду" давал - тоже не воровство... Начальники - не воруют!!! Хе-хе-хе!!! Тем более тыловики!!! Воровство - это когда простой чек буханку хлеба сопрет..., или у летчика коженную куртку в летной столовой сослуживец сопрет...

Кстати... У амеров продавать "живую" боевую технику частным лицам, которая находится на вооружении Армии США, даже без оружия и спец оборудования - КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ ЗАПРЕЩЕНО. Недавно показывали одного амеровского авиатора-фаната. У него небольшой аэродром с боевыми самолетами и вертолетами. Так у него из современных аппаратов (которые на ходу) это боевой вертоль "Кобра"... И то первых выпусков. Говорит купил его у НацГвардии, разрешение получал чуть ли не в Конгрессе. Оборудование все сняли, оставили только силовую... Летать может тока над своим аэродромом.
Но Украина - не Америка...

----------


## avijacijamkd

Mиргородские и "новые" озерненские Сушки

----------


## AC

> Mиргородские и "новые" озерненские Сушки


Свежие фото из Озерного -- январь-февраль 2009 г.:
http://spotters.net.ua/search/?locat...+-+%28UKKO%29&

----------


## AndyK

А разве Озерное не полностью на Миг-29 пересело и все озерские 27-ые в Миргород передали?
Вона и на самоле, покрашенном "под озерку" эмблема Галацкого авиаполка
http://andruha6666.narod.ru/su27/big/119.jpg

----------


## AC

> А разве Озерное не полностью на Миг-29 пересело и все озерские 27-ые в Миргород передали?
> Вона и на самоле, покрашенном "под озерку" эмблема Галацкого авиаполка
> http://andruha6666.narod.ru/su27/big/119.jpg


В комментариях к этому фото...
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=12299
... пишут, что напротив -- идет передача бортов из Миргорода (буквально перед новым годом получили 3 борта), а эмблемы обещают позже закрасить (поменять).  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

http://www.prideaircraft.com/news.htm

Судя по всему борт перед отправкоой еще и отремонтировали в Запорожье (по крайней мере перебрали и покрасили как положено)...

----------


## forten07

> http://www.prideaircraft.com/news.htm
> 
> Судя по всему борт перед отправкоой еще и отремонтировали в Запорожье (по крайней мере перебрали и покрасили как положено)...


Да- он. Стыдно конечно- даже эмблему  Запора не закрасили, но такова часть рекламы АРЗ- это же не последняя поставка, и где-то потом это надо будет ремонтировать.

----------


## Холостяк

Что-то на приборной не хватает - указателя приборной-вертикальной скорости, высотомеров.... По дороге сперли?
Хотя внизу приписка на англицком, что "американезируют" приборы.. Видимо тогда летать по полной будут... Вот на "Красном Флаге" поглумятся!

----------


## forten07

> Что-то на приборной не хватает - указателя приборной-вертикальной скорости, высотомеров.... По дороге сперли?
> Хотя внизу приписка на англицком, что "американезируют" приборы.. Видимо тогда летать по полной будут... Вот на "Красном Флаге" поглумятся!


Чушь не надо писать- никто ничего не сперал. По договору машина демилитаризована и данные приборы будут стоять американского производства, вероятно в имп системе измерения. К-36 тоже убрали, будут стоять амер кресла.
Там же и ИПВ и ИЛСа нет.
Глумится никто не будет-у них уже был 27й (правда одноместный). А вот то,что типично славянская расгельдятина умноженная на еврейскую предприимчивость берет свое- на лицо.

----------


## avijacijamkd

Второй два проданы Сушки в США борт № 31 и 32
http://www.tacticalairsupport.com/services.html

----------


## alexvolf

> Второй два проданы Сушки в США борт № 31 и 32
> http://www.tacticalairsupport.com/services.html


 Так точно. Анекдот к месту-После обретения "незалежности"- Доктор,у вас таблетки от жадности есть? Есть!!! Так дайте мне побольше,побольше...и потом- Мыкита,ты яблок вагон зьиш? Зьим,чего не зьим,то понадкусаю...

----------


## forten07

[QUOTE]


> Так точно. Анекдот к месту-После обретения "незалежности"- Доктор,у вас таблетки от жадности есть? Есть!!! Так дайте мне побольше,побольше...и потом- Мыкита,ты яблок вагон зьиш? Зьим,чего не зьим,то понадкусаю...[/QUO


Весьма хороший анекдот. Так же было и с Ту-160/22М/95. Отдавать в РФ не хотели, получили - стали резать.  Кстати если пересчитать все 27е то вылезет много интересных фактов.

----------


## alexvolf

> А Руслан то чей?


 Подиж-разбери.Интернациональный перевозчик и все тут...

----------


## forten07

> Подиж-разбери.Интернациональный перевозчик и все тут...


С Ан-124-100 все понятно-это АА (нынешняя обслуга НАТО) один из 2х переданых ГТК Россия 124х . UR-82072  или 73 - у них серая полоса ниже чем у других 124х. За одно у этих остаток по ресурсу наибольший

----------


## [RUS] MK

Не совсем в тему, но тоже Украина и тоже, как считают многие, беспредел:


http://anorgasmus.livejournal.com/165260.html




> Будучи противником всякого рода зуда по поводу и без повода в духе многочисленных фриков с авиару и прочих подобных заповедников ("продались/разбазарили/на-деньги-америкосов/порезали/угробили..." etc.), тем не менее, объективности ради не могу не поинтересоваться:
> 
> а не собирается ли излишне предприимчивое руководство заведения, чей статус до сих пор значится как государственный музей авиации (и которое вовсе не является чьей-либо частной коллекцией) в полном составе свалить в Бобруйск подать в отставку, поскольку алчность отдельных лиц, которая уже давно перевалила критичесую отметку, теперь просто хлещет через борт?
> 
> В этой связи совершенно не лишним было бы освещение СМИ данного действа в правильном ключе, в отличие от промо-ресурсов:
> 
> "...мероприятие взорвет мозг самого уверенного тусовщика и отложится в архиве воспоминаний на долгие года. Готовиться нужно к 13 июня, солнышко к этому времени успеет уже обогреть наше сознание, а грядущее лето еще больше возбудит инстинкт беззаботного отдыха.
> 
> Место проведения, пожалуй, не удивит только летчиков и приближенных к ним. Потому как, далеко не каждый день мы погружаемся в мир неописуемых самолетов, бомбардировщиков, да и в целом остальной воздушной летной атрибутики..."
> ...

----------


## APKAH

Никакого беспредела в этом нет. Музей выживает как может. Деньги от этого "беспредела" пойдут на спасение Бе-6 в Крыму. Если бы в Монино так делали, глядишь и не было бы у них беспредела.

----------


## Холостяк

Действительно гнилой бардак!
Подобные места - не увеселительные пивнухи или дискотеки... Устраивание таких мероприятий - деградация не только чести и достоинства нации, но и интеллекта как и проявления реального уровня ума устроителей и нации позволяющей подобное.
Хотя у нас тоже еще бывает подобное..., к примеру это попойка на боевой корабле входящем в штат ВМФ России крейсере "Аврора"....
Хорошо выражается в подобном случае Владимир Вольфович: " ... Подонки и негодяи!!!!...".

Относительно спасения Бе-6 в Крыму... Хммм... А что больше негде денег взять? Украине нужно для этого, типа, в жертву какого-то принести или жену в бордель продать? Соорудили бы какую-нибудь фиктивную выставку по "Голодомору" в Германии за входной билет, так без проблем насобирали бы.... Одно понятно - государству подобные музеи не нужны... Так пусть сделают с честью как в старое доброе время - просто закрыть это место от глумления... Крейсер "Варяг" затопили....

----------


## APKAH

Хммм... А что больше негде денег взять? Наивный вопрос. Просто закрыть это место от глумления - без охраны это место быстро превратится в свалку. Вот например уголок монинского "авиаморга":

Без охраны и поддержки такие места быстро превращаются в места "былой славы авиации".

----------


## Холостяк

Я уже высказался по поводу варианта получения денег... Их не мало. В любом случае, повторюсь, не следует сразу для зарабатывания денег идти по пути подобному - отправлять жену с дочкой на панель или продавать свои органы..., продавать Родину.... Как и в данном случае - устраивать глумление с попойкой....

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=forten07;41943]


> Весьма хороший анекдот. Так же было и с Ту-160/22М/95. Отдавать в РФ не хотели, получили - стали резать.  Кстати если пересчитать все 27е то вылезет много интересных фактов.


 Иллюстрация к размышлению, почти по Высоцкому "и не друг и не брат,а так...".Обратите внимание на флаги на втором плане.

----------


## APKAH

Ну и что что флаги, это изначально была американская программа, ничего нового в этом нету, все делалось на их деньги. Россия в начале 90-х предлагала по 25 млн $ за каждый Ту-160, но оказалось что выгоднее порезать. Так и с Су-27 - намного выгоднее продать, чем содержать.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну и что что флаги, это изначально была американская программа, ничего нового в этом нету, все делалось на их деньги. Россия в начале 90-х предлагала по 25 млн $ за каждый Ту-160, но оказалось что выгоднее порезать. Так и с Су-27 - намного выгоднее продать, чем содержать.


Вы,Аркан   вероятно в Риге уже привыкли к различным флагам,поэтому
для Вас "Ну и что что" обыденность.Непонятна только Ваша позиция.Под любым флагом-к выгоде так что-ли.Выходит так,что Народ бывшего Союза горбатился в 70-х,80-х для того что-бы резвые "самостийные политики" помимо американского бабла от резки  еще и политдеведенты от разоружения себе в карман положили,типа гляньте какие мы миролюбивые,разоружились так,что страну нечем защищать.Пустите нас в НАТО...Да и продажа военной техники идет помимо госказны-то в Грузию,то в Африку,а народу-прибор,перебьется,рылом типа не вышел,лекторат для выборов...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Вы,Аркан   вероятно в Риге уже привыкли к различным флагам,поэтому
> для Вас "Ну и что что" обыденность.Непонятна только Ваша позиция.Под любым флагом-к выгоде так что-ли.Выходит так,что Народ бывшего Союза горбатился в 70-х,80-х для того что-бы резвые "самостийные политики" помимо американского бабла от резки  еще и политдеведенты от разоружения себе в карман положили,типа гляньте какие мы миролюбивые,разоружились так,что страну нечем защищать.Пустите нас в НАТО...Да и продажа военной техники идет помимо госказны-то в Грузию,то в Африку,а народу-прибор,перебьется,рылом типа не вышел,лекторат для выборов...


Да речь о том, что все в курсе, на чьи деньги и с чьей подначки резали Ту-160 и не только.  :Smile:  Никакой новости в этом нет. Что же Вы так завелись-то?  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

[RUS] MK и лица к нему примкнувшие за оффтоп получают сутки отдыха. Неужели трудно создать отдельную тему?

----------


## Холостяк

*Два российских Су-27 попали в американский плен*
*http://news.mail.ru/politics/2747865/*

*Украинские военные помогли Пентагону заполучить наши истребители для выработки приемов их эффективного уничтожения*
Американский военный интернет-портал www.strategypage.com опубликовал сообщение о том, что военное ведомство США приобрело у ВВС Украины два истребителя Су-27 российского (советского) производства. Истребители были доставлены в США на борту украинского (советского) транспортного самолета АН-124(«Руслан»), который является крупнейшим серийным грузовым самолётом в мире. Конечно, американцы сделали эту покупку не для того, чтобы пополнить ей свои военно-воздушные силы. ВВС США будут использовать истребители российского производства, чтобы проверить эффективность новых американских радаров и системы радиоэлектронного подавления, отмечается в интернет-сообщении. 
Растущее количество продаж российских истребителей Су-27 и Су-30 по всему миру, вызывает озабоченность Пентагона. Сначала задача получить образцы этих машин была поставлена перед военной разведкой. Но операция по угону Су-27 «перебежчиком», просящим у США политического убежища, в наше время выглядела бы слишком неправдоподобной, да и обошлась бы дороговато. Решить проблему по дешевке помогли друзья Америки в окружении украинского президента. Теперь военное командование США получило возможность при помощи этих истребителей готовить и обучать своих пилотов эффективному противодействию «сушкам» в воздухе. 
По данным американского интернет-портала, по своим характеристикам Су-27 похож на истребитель F-15, но при этом дешевле своего американского конкурента более чем на 30%. 
Американские ВВС давно точат зуб на Су-27. Еще летом 1992 года звено наших Су-27 по договоренности с американской стороной совершило посадку на авиабазе Лэнгли, где базировались лучшие истребители США F-15. После взаимного знакомства наши летчики предложили провести учебный бой. Американцы заосторожничали. Устраивать дуэль над аэродромом на виду у журналистов им, видимо, показалось делом рискованным. Вызов был принят, но с условием, что бой состоится над Атлантическим океаном — в 200 километрах от берега. Схему учебного боя выработали достаточно простую. Для начала Су-27 должен был удержаться «на хвосте» у F-15. Затем самолетам предстояло поменяться местами. Американский самолет сразу же на полном форсаже попытался оторваться от нашего истребителя. Но не тут-то было. На минимальном форсаже Су-27 легко «достал» американца. Поменялись местами. Су-27 сразу же ушел от F-15 в развороте с набором высоты. Сделав несколько маневров, он пристроился американцу в хвост. Пилот F-15 потерял наш истребитель из виду. Он беспомощно обратился по радио к летчику самолета-наблюдателя: «Где “Фленкер”?» (по классификации НАТО — кодовое название Су-27). «Он за тобой», — был ответ. 
Все попытки американского аса оторваться кончились неудачей. Наш пилот надежно держал его в зенитно-ракетном прицеле. 
Второй раз Су-27 ткнул американцев осенью 2000 года. Разведуправлению штаба Тихоокеанского флота стало известно, что США и Япония планируют провести совместные учения в октябре-ноябре 2000 года в Японском море. К участию в них привлекалось около трех десятков кораблей ВМС Японии и 7-го флота США во главе с авианосцем «Китти Хок». Тихоокеанцы совместно с командованием Дальневосточной армии ВВС и ПВО разработали детальный план условного уничтожения авианосца. Для того, чтобы ограничить американцам возможности контрманевра, было решено «атаковать» «Китти Хок» во время его дозаправки танкерами в море. 
17 октября и 9 ноября наши летчики сумели дважды беспрепятственно произвести условное бомбометание по авианосцу. Происходило это примерно так. 
Самолет-разведчик Ил-38 барражировал на значительном удалении от авианосца, не привлекая к себе внимания средств ПВО. При этом его экипаж зафиксировал момент начала заправки и передал сведения в штаб операции. К «Китти Хок» на максимальной скорости приблизилась пара Су-24МР под прикрытием двух истребителей Су-27. При появлении наших самолетов на палубе авианосца возникла паника, что зафиксировала фотоаппаратура. Американские моряки спешно перерубили мощные рукава шлангов, по которым шла заправка корабля топливом, чтобы дать возможность подняться в воздух своей авиации. Но время было упущено. По мнению наших летчиков, в реальных боевых условиях это могло повести к гибели авианосца. Летчики Александр Ренев, Михаил Аристархов, Игорь Радченко, Владимир Осипов за эту операцию были награждены орденами. 
В течение последних нескольких лет Россия поставляла истребители семейства Су-27/30 в Индию, Китай, Малайзию, Венесуэлу, Индонезию и Алжир, где они составили основу национальных Военно-воздушных сил. 
Сейчас у нас самый массовый истребитель Су-27. Всего на вооружении 300 единиц. У американцев основной истребитель F – 15 (650 единиц).

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> *Два российских Су-27 попали в американский плен*
> ...


не удивился, встретив этот бред, изрядно опоздавший, на mail'е - но зачем тащить его сюда, и не в "анекдоты"???

----------


## Холостяк

> не удивился, встретив этот бред, изрядно опоздавший, на mail'е - но зачем тащить его сюда, и не в "анекдоты"???


Уточните относительно "бреда"...
По моему подан материал, хотя не новый, но с умелой журналистской "изюминкой" и "остротой".... 
А так написано все прально...

----------


## AC

> ...У американцев основной истребитель F – 15 (650 единиц).





> А так написано все прально...


У американцев все-таки F-16 больше раза в два, чем F-15...  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Уточните относительно "бреда"...
> По моему подан материал, хотя не новый, но с умелой журналистской "изюминкой" и "остротой".... 
> А так написано все прально...


Ну, давайте теперь по-новой мусолить новости, которым от 2 м-цев до 20 лет только потому, что там "написано все прально... "

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Уточните относительно "бреда"...
> По моему подан материал, хотя не новый, но с умелой журналистской "изюминкой" и "остротой".... 
> А так написано все прально...


ни "изюмики", ни "остроты в данном сообщении СМИ не усмотрел - одно лишь тупорогое журноламерство. 
Оч.Жаль что Вы повелись на журноблядство....


да и шапкозакидательство... сколько у нас истребителей, подготовленных к ведению в/б в составе АЭ? 41? из них почти все в 4-м ЦБП... тот же 9-й ГИАП - все готовы, но одиночно, 12 парой, звеном 2, эскадрой - ноль (данные -1,5/2 года)
з.ы. обратите внимание - темы, которые обсуждаются на эйрфорсе, биглере и т.д. регулярно выпозают в СМИ - причем самые "тревожные" моменты, замалчивая разблюдовку, которая есть в тех же обсуждениях

----------


## [RUS] MK

*От Ющенко потребовали расследовать сделку о продаже США истребителей Су-27*

Депутат Верховной Рады Украины от Партии регионов Вадим Колесниченко направил через СМИ запрос к президенту страны Виктору Ющенко с требованием провести расследование сделки о продаже американцам истребителей Су-27 российского производства. Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС, об этом заявил сам депутат.

Колесниченко напомнил, что "самолет Су-27 наряду с МиГ-29 являются основным вооружением истребительной авиации ВВС Украины", поэтому "можно говорить о формальной сдаче системы обороны Украины странам НАТО во главе США". По его мнению, "продажа Су-27 фактически вскрывает всю систему противовоздушной обороны Украины".

Депутат также напоминает, что "американцы не скрывают - истребители будут использоваться в процессе обучения пилотов и для тестирования оборудования радиолокации и средств электронного подавления". По мнению Колесниченко, продажа военных самолетов США "не соответствуют договору о дружбе и сотрудничестве с РФ", а своими действиями Киев нарушает подписанное в 1995 году соглашение о сотрудничестве в области противовоздушной обороны в рамках создания Объединенной системы ПВО СНГ.

Отметим, что о продаже Украиной США двух истребителей Су-27 советской разработки сообщили в мае 2009 года западные СМИ. По данным журналистов, Пентагон планирует использовать их в учебных целях, а также для тестирования средств радиолокационного оборудования и электронного подавления.

Заинтересованность в покупке Су-27 обусловлена тем, что численность этих истребителей в мире сегодня велика. Помимо России и других стран бывшего СССР основными покупателями Су-27 являются Китай, Индия, Малайзия, Алжир и Венесуэла. 

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/07/22/sold/

----------


## avijacijamkd

http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/th...-illinois.html

----------


## Sniffer

http://www.controller.com/listings/a...27/1160633.htm

----------


## avijacijamkd

> Второй два проданы Сушки в США борт № 31 и 32
> http://www.tacticalairsupport.com/services.html


Истина вторая сторона самолета проданы в США (Pride Aircraft) 
Первый самолет №31 синий был сделанный 1990 году и бывший двухместным самолетом украинского военно-воздушных сил, борт 66 синий (C/N 96310418210). Этот самолет является первым гражданским управлением Сухой Су-27 в мире. Ее первым после восстановления полета, здесь видел, состоялась 10 декабря 2009 года, в Рокфорд, штат Иллинойс, США. Она зарегистрирована N131SU. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4lE6HcBPxw 
http://www.prideaircraft.com/flanker.htm
Другие самолеты, №32 синий, будет лицензирована и летающих в ближайшее время, сделанный 1988 году бывший двухместным самолетом украинского военно-воздушных сил, борт 61 синий (C/N 96310408027)

----------


## MADMAX

Американцы выставили на продажу частникам два Су-27

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/12/19/million/

----------


## Daemonmike

Вот они, американские Су:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4lE6HcBPxw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df3vW...eature=related

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, а где-то есть отзывы американских летчиков о Су-27?

----------


## Sveto

Dear firends that american company now want to sell these two Su-27UB (wich are demilatarised) ..price is a litle less than 5 bilion USD per airplane.
Now where to find money  :Biggrin:

----------


## Sveto

http://www.prideaircraft.com/flankerphotos.htm

http://www.prideaircraft.com/SU27-specs-01.pdf
http://www.prideaircraft.com/SU-27UB...ecs-8Sep09.pdf
http://www.prideaircraft.com/SU-27UB...ecs-8Sep09.pdf

----------


## Mister Z

> Dear firends that american company now want to sell these two Su-27UB (wich are demilatarised) ..price is a litle less than 5 bilion USD per airplane.
> Now where to find money


*5 billion USD*??? Are you sure it isn't 5 *million*? A price of $5,000,000,000 for one fighter seems pretty exorbitant.  :Rolleyes:

----------

